# hanging wall sconces around mirror



## marg_hicks (Mar 5, 2012)

I am using a 36" round mirror over a 62" vanity. I want to put in wall scones but don't know where they would look best.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think we need to see what the sconces look like too.


----------

